# Sculpture



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a pic of a small figure I've just finished sculpting.

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Driver71F ... 9853396722


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Wowly shit... that's kewl as fook. What is it... wax? very very good... well done! =)


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks mate, glad you like it 8)

It's not wax, but the next best thing to it -- called Super Sculpey, which is a polymer clay. Dead cheap, about 8 quid, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

The sunlight hits it as if it's not a form of clay... the main point which makes it look like wax is the fingers... they look just like wax for some reason. Does it really look like that or is it the photo? I really really like it... how did you come up with the design or did you go with the flow?

If you make anything else like this, please post it.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> The sunlight hits it as if it's not a form of clay... the main point which makes it look like wax is the fingers... they look just like wax for some reason. Does it really look like that or is it the photo? I really really like it... how did you come up with the design or did you go with the flow?
> 
> If you make anything else like this, please post it.


No, it really does look like that. The clay is flesh coloured and quite realistic for miking figurines/maquettes. When moulded into something really small, such as the fingers, then you lose a bit of that opacity. So it kind of takes on the appearance of wax. The best thing about the clay is that it moulds just as good as a soft wax does. And it doesn't go off when you leave it -- you could come back to it weeks/months later and it's still 100% workable. Then when you're done, you just put it in the oven to set it.

I'll certainly post up some more when they're finished. At the moment, I'm just practising, making plaster casts of everyday objects -- great therapy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes it is very realishic... i'd like to use some myself. Ohhhhh I know this clay.. .we've used it at the croft before.... although don't you need to keep it's mouise in? because this stuff we had started to harded over the weeks... humm... might not be the same stuff afterall (*Palm in face*... lol).

Thanks I look forward to seeing them =). What gave you the idea of trying plaster casts etc?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't get into sculpture until about a month ago, when I was working on a friends flat, doing renovation work. Anyway, he has this big studio in the basement. So every day, I'd go down there and pick his brains about how to make casts and about sculpture in general. He had some works in progress he was making for someone else, like head and hand casts, which were made from plaster. Then I looked into what other materials you can use and got totally sold on the idea of doing this instead of drawing and painting, which I don't really enjoy anymore. So when I started sculpting, I found the experience hugely enjoyable -- and kind of dissociative, but hyper-associative in a way. Focussed for hours on this tiny object using these small metal moulding tools they have (a lot of sculptors use dentists tools) used to while away a lot of hours I would otherwise have spent feeling adrift in my DR/DP.

So, recently I've made a clear resin cast of my hand and a practised making a 6-part cast on an apple, which I'm going to cast in resin as well. Should have some pics up of that pretty soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

That's really good tone, there is something about it that makes you want to keep looking at it.

I love the idea of a clear hand, does that mean you feel invisible?


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

&&&&&&&&


----------

